
Zxyel Flaw Powers New Mirai IoT Botnet Strain - feross
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2020/03/zxyel-flaw-powers-new-mirai-iot-botnet-strain/
======
Piskvorrr
Remember, the "S" in IoT is for "Secure".

